# '03 Altima OEM Replacement HID/Xeon Questions



## ClemsonScout (May 16, 2006)

'03 Altima 3.5SE 120K

Last night my wife started the car and the driver's side light flickered but wouldn't stay lite.

I assume its the light bulb, but could also be a balast. Anyone have experience on this? Don't want to buy a bulb and it turns out to be a balast..

The dealer wants $230 for one bulb, has anyone picked up an aftermarket bulb, I see some of fleeBay?

Also, if I would go OEM, where is the best online source for discounted parts?

Is there anyway to tell if its the bulb or ballast without swapping some parts (bulb or ballast) from working passenger side?

Last question, do the standard replacement instructions for the H1 still apply? Any further tricks sealants or what not required?

Thanks!

Rob


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Per ALLDATA, MSRP for the bulb, P/N: 26297-89910, is $179.92. Labor time is 1.8 hours for one bulb and 2.0 hours for both. For online Nissan sources, you might try: AAA Nissan Parts or Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com. On the aftermarket, you can use Sylvania's XENARC HID Xenon bulb, part # DR2. Advance Auto Parts sells it for $99, but you may have to special order or order through their online site, which has a 20% off special going on currrrently for online orders. Other auto parts stores should be able to get it for you, as well. The ballast is part of the bulb.


----------



## ClemsonScout (May 16, 2006)

Good info. Thanks!

This is what I was referring to. Its essentially a power module that converts the DC 12V source to what ever the HID needs.

03-05 INFINITI G35 I30 MAXIMA ALTIMA HID BALLAST + BULB: eBay Motors (item 220678710462 end time Oct-11-10 17:59:33 PDT)


----------

